# Ross-tech vs. knock off VAG-COM cable for TTS



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

I've been doing a bit of research on VAG-COM cables for my TTS. The Ross-Tech cable that is compatible with the TTS is $250. It included the hardware dongle to activate a full version of their VAG-COM software.
I can also get a cable and drivers from various sources such as eBay and then use a free, non-activated version of their VAG-COM software but with limitations.
I'm wondering if anyone has successfully used a knock off cable with unactivated software on the TTS and if so, what are the limitations? All I really need to do is look at check engine codes and clear those codes so it's hard to justify spending $250 when I can get a $15 cable that does that for me. 
For what it's worth, the research I've done suggests the cheap cables work for some people and some cars and some can't get it to work. I don't know if it's them being stupid and not setting it up right or what the deal is. I guess it's hit and miss. Anyone tried? I guess I can always throw $15 at a cable and hope it works. If it doesn't, just pony up for the full deal.
Edit: For those who are wondering, here are the two Ross-Tech cables that will work for the TTS.
HEX-USB+CAN - $349 - http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM
Micro-CAN - $249 - http://www.ross-tech.com/Merch...AGCOM


_Modified by sr_erick at 9:53 AM 2/24/2010_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Go Ross-tech. Too many unhappy endings from folks who bought the ebay version and then ended up buying the real deal later.
Drive down to SF and I'll vag your car dude.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Ross-tech vs. knock off VAG-COM cable for TTS (sr_erick)*

ive used a 10$ cable since 2001 and its still working








No reason to go with expensive products


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Do those Ross Tech cables look like $250 to $350 pieces? Not to me. I think you're paying for the ability to use the software with them.
If you can get a cable for $15, isn't it worth a shot to see if it will do what you want? If not, you've wasted $15. 
It's better than replacing brake rotors every 25K.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes, with the Ross-Tech cable you're paying for a software license, which is essentially a dongle built into the cable which enables a copy of the VAG-COM (now VCDS) software. You can buy a knock off cable and buy a license of the software for $99 I believe (if the free version doesn't do what you need) but you're not guaranteed that the cheaper cable will actually connect up to your car. Seems like a lot of fuzzy gray area.
There is a seller on eBay that is supposedly pretty reliable supplying cables that work. I asked which cable I need for the TTS and here is the response I got back.

_Quote »_If your car is can bus , which it should be, but do check.
You will need the vag 805 can bus cable...
We do sell CAN-BUS enabled Vag-Com Cables: http://www.alpha-bid.com/vagusb.html
Add item to cart then select 'Upgrade' on the 'Shopping Cart' page.
The upgrade includes the Freeware version 805.
Picture: http://www.alpha-bid.com/media...s.JPG


Adding that bit makes that $18 cable become a $70 cable, as it's about a $51 increase. I may take a chance with that one. So, basically even the cheap cables are $70 to get one that's compatible with a TTS the way it seems.



_Modified by sr_erick at 10:21 AM 2/25/2010_


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, I did literally hours of research on this and I'm tired of messing around. I ended up ordering a Ross-Tech Micro-Can cable. A little expensive, but at least I have some assurance it will work without driving me mad.
From what research I've done, even the more expensive $70 cables that you can get on eBay will only ship with VCDS version 805. The release date on that is May of 2008. I have absolutely no idea if that version is even new enough for a US spec TTS. Certainly, anything older will NOT work on a TTS. I cannot find any information at all on it. 
The latest version of the software shipped last summer but that cannot be run on a knock-off cable - it absolutely requires a genuine Ross-Tech cable with built in dongle. So, there goes that idea out of the window.
Basically what it came down to was that the car is still too new and too rare to get any decent info on what will and will not work. No one online has posted anything about a TTS working with a knock-off cable. Second, the freeware version had a lot of things disabled, such as only displaying a description about the first engine error code and then requiring registration of the product to see more than just a number of the code after that. Annoying.
Oh well, I have a cable on the way and there seem to be a lot of useful logging features built into the software I can utilize. 
If anyone get's a knock-off cable working, I would appreciate you let us know here!!


_Modified by sr_erick at 9:17 PM 2/25/2010_


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: (sr_erick)*

Great to know you went with Ross-Tech. Premium stuff for a premium car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

I don't understand your paradigm Domm.
VCDS is an extremley valuable bit of gear.
You pay a premium for the cable effectively for the licence to Ross-Tech's IP.
I live off my IP and if I don't get paid all development work stops.
I for one want to be able to use VCDS for years on future models....if we rip Ross-Tech off we'll be at the mercy of VAG.


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

In defense of DrDomm, you can legally use a knock-off cable and the freeware version of VCDS (supplied by and downloaded from the Ross-Tech website) or you can buy a software licence for $99 to get the full, unlocked version (with your knock off cable).
However, since the latest release they have since stopped doing that (as I mentioned) and the newest software requires their cable. I hadn't mentioned anything about pirated software, etc. No one here was talking about stealing in any way, shape, or form from Ross-Tech.


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (sr_erick)*

Yeah I fully appreciate that...nor did I, sr-erick
All I am saying is that proper reward for IP is necessary if development is to continue and keep up with the latest models.
For instance the some MY10 Audi ECU's (in the A/S5) for instance have a new form of 1024 bit RSA encryption using MED17 Management. (The TTS uses ME9 Management)
This interesting thing about the MED17 Management is that using VAS, Audi are able to retrospectively apply the encryption to a MY09 MED17 ECU. So you might find that your reflashed S5 goes into the dealer for a scheduled service and comes back with ECU with OEM code that you are locked out of.
All this takes investment to get around, so IMO Ross-Tech needs our support.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: (sr_erick)*

"From what research I've done, even the more expensive $70 cables that you can get on eBay will only ship with VCDS version 805. The release date on that is May of 2008. I have absolutely no idea if that version is even new enough for a US spec TTS. Certainly, anything older will NOT work on a TTS. I cannot find any information at all on it."
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From what I understand, you will probably need version 809.1.
That's what I need for my 2009 VW, CC


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (N-TT-09-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N-TT-09-S* »_This interesting thing about the MED17 Management is that using VAS, Audi are able to retrospectively apply the encryption to a MY09 MED17 ECU. So you might find that your reflashed S5 goes into the dealer for a scheduled service and comes back with ECU with OEM code that you are locked out of.

Yeah, that's very interesting. It does seems logical that car manufacturers could create ECU's that are unable to be overwritten by tuners. There are a couple of problems, though.
First, you need to give the dealer authorization to do this. I guess that when you sign the initial release allowing them to work on your car, you are doing this. So, I would make it clear to the dealer to do only the work requested.
Secondly, why would manufacturers want to "thwart" the efforts of owners and tuners that make their cars more desirable? Is warranty work caused by reprogrammed ECUs really that common? I doubt it. 
I can tell you, if my dealer overwrites my ECU they will have lost a customer. If Audi starts producing cars that are unable to be modified, they will likely lose some customers as well.
Interesting topic.


----------



## N-TT-09-S (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

It happening out there......right now.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (N-TT-09-S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N-TT-09-S* »_It happening out there......right now.

I believe you. I just think it's a mistake on both dealers part, and by Audi.
That being said, someone will come up with a solution...


----------



## Gozer The Destructor (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (sr_erick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sr_erick* »_In defense of DrDomm, you can legally use a knock-off cable and the freeware version of VCDS (supplied by and downloaded from the Ross-Tech website) or you can buy a software licence for $99 to get the full, unlocked version (with your knock off cable).
However, since the latest release they have since stopped doing that (as I mentioned) and the newest software requires their cable. I hadn't mentioned anything about pirated software, etc. No one here was talking about stealing in any way, shape, or form from Ross-Tech.

Sorry but you are mistaken. In your post and quote from the ebay seller, "alpha-bid" is absolutely breaking the law by selling illegally pirated hardware designed to circumvent software protection. There is no "freeware" version of Release 805, in fact the last shareware version was Release 409, which came out in 2004. Your TTS requires a CAN-Bus interface so if you wish to use Ross-Tech software on it, it requires a genuine Ross-Tech dongle interface. That ebay seller knows this and yet continues to break the law. You may want to ask the seller why he isn't advertising such illegal clones on ebay.


----------

